# B584 heater fan problem



## Mikewill (Nov 2, 2018)

Hello. We have a 2002 new-to-us lhd B584. Generally, it's great but the heater fan only works on top speed. I gather this is a common problem caused by the resistor / rheostat and that it's not too difficult to replace. However, I am really unsure how to get at it, and the photos I've seen so far don't look anything like our arrangement. I believe it might be a question of removing the lower dash area but am really not sure where to start. I'm worried that 16 year old plastic may not be very forgiving!

Can anyone shed some light on how to get to the right area? We are in Exeter if that helps at all!

Regards
Mike


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mikewill said:


> Hello. We have a 2002 new-to-us lhd B584. Generally, it's great but the heater fan only works on top speed. I gather this is a common problem caused by the resistor / rheostat and that it's not too difficult to replace. However, I am really unsure how to get at it, and the photos I've seen so far don't look anything like our arrangement. I believe it might be a question of removing the lower dash area but am really not sure where to start. I'm worried that 16 year old plastic may not be very forgiving!
> 
> Can anyone shed some light on how to get to the right area? We are in Exeter if that helps at all!
> 
> ...


The resistor pack is a simple plug in to the blower motor. You can normally see it by looking upwards in the lower dash. The resistor pack is bypassed on high speed and that is why it works on that position. Look on eBay for Fiat Ducato X244 heater resistor.


----------



## Mikewill (Nov 2, 2018)

Thanks Ray. There seem to be several quite different variants, so need to find the faulty one first. I'll go and lie on the floor and see what I can see!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Mike - if you're as old as the rest of us, make sure there's someone on hand to help before you lie flat on your back on the floor 😉


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

They are a little odd to remove I recall, there is a small screw, then you have to slide it to one side, this video has the same resistor pack although it is a Fiat car, might be worth doing as he did and try a quick fix although I got mine new off Ebay for about £12 delivered.


----------



## Mikewill (Nov 2, 2018)

I find getting a 30 something in works too!

And thanks Kev ... looks like it's common to lots of models.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes it's is a problem on all kinds of vehicles, not limited to Fiats.

I think I got a 30 year old in, I'd be in deep ****.


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

The question of how the blower fan works comes up very often. On the Fiat X250 There is a positive supply to the motor whenever the ignition is ON via a relay and fuse in the engine fusebox. The negative to the motor is fed from a chassis connection to the switch which selects which resistor to put in circuit to alter the speed. On high position the resistor pack is bypassed making a direct connection. 
The first attachment shows the wiring diagram for the negative supply. The second the complete schematic with the positive side also shown.
C016 Chassis

H081 Switch

O030 Resistor pack

N085 Motor


----------

